# 13mth , 1mc , 2rounds of clomid = BFP !



## honey08

i know my cameras crap sorry but ive :bfp: on tescos and FR ( and IC ) 


pls pls send me sticky dust for this little bean im so scared of mc/mmc :cry:


best of luck to everyone this has been a rocky journey that i dought i'll be doing again :haha:
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 2.1 KB
Views: 112


----------



## Elhaym

That's wonderful hun, congrats to you! Sending sticky dust your way! :D x


----------



## TanyaW

Congrats!! That's so exciting


----------



## Frankie

well done hun x


----------



## honey08

thank u :flower: im SO scared, i mmc in mar08 at 12wk, then had morgan then mc at just 5wk last july but then i didnt get a pos till 15dpo and it didnt get any darker :cry:

so praying really hard this is the one :cloud9:


----------



## odd_socks

*congrats *


----------



## FEDup1981

:yipee: congrats hun!!!! xxx


----------



## sophxx

congratulations


----------



## Sovereign

yay!!! x


----------



## baby.love

Fab news .. Huge congrats to you Honey :dust:


----------



## Rumpskin

Fantastic news, congrats xx


----------



## honey08

bit of a better pic :) hasnt sunk in at all :blush:
 



Attached Files:







0..jpg
File size: 3.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## SKAV

Honeyyyyyyyyyy Congrats again!!!!!!!!!!!! lovely lines !!! :yipee: :wohoo::happydance:
lots of sticky vibes your way:hugs:


----------



## PocoHR

Yay, congrats!! Waves and waves of sticky dust going out to you


----------



## vanillastar

Congrats!


----------



## StarrySkies

Congratulations :)
x


----------



## netty

best of luck
:hugs:


----------



## honey08

thanks :flower:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Congrats!


----------



## moonlyte

Congratulations on ur BFP


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :baby:


----------



## lauzie84

Huge congratulations honey :) xxx


----------



## karenlyn

Woohoo! Sounds like quite a journey... you've definitely earned your BFP! :happydance:


----------



## Bittersweet

Congratulations darling :hugs: sending stickey vibes to you.xx


----------



## Dolphinz4

Congrats!!!!!! Lots of sticky dust for your bean :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

OMG :happydance: CONGRATS HUN !!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## Neversaynever

Fantastic news and huge congratulations :wohoo:

:dust: thats extra sticky :dust:

XxX


----------



## kdutra

I am also on month 13 second round of clomid, hopeing for my bfp th is month send some baby dust!!! Congratulations!!!!!! H&H 9 months


----------



## Mervs Mum

Congrats chick!!! xx


----------



## Kimboowee

Congrats!!!


----------



## TwilightAgain

Huge congrats :baby:


----------



## lottie_2007

Aww congratulations hun!!! xx


----------



## Lanyloo

Congratulations!


----------



## princess_bump

wonderful news sweetheart, many congratulations :hugs: xxx


----------



## welshwarriors

Congratz hun...praying for a sticky bean x


----------



## fides

congratulations!


----------



## Greenie5

Congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## teal

Congrats! :flower: xx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Great news!!! Congratulations :dust:


----------



## dizzy65

congratss


----------



## honey08

thanks everyone :flower:


----------



## celine

Congratulations my friend <3


----------



## honey08

thanks my non stalker friend celine :rofl:


----------



## pink_bow

Aaw congrats! lots of sticky vibes your way xx


----------



## Justme

Congratulations Honey x x


----------



## ETanny

Congratulations :)


----------



## sun

OMG! Just seeing this now - Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Congratulations :hugs: :dust:


----------



## mammag

Huge Congrats!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## honey08

thanks ladies :yipee:

im so happy :cloud9:


----------



## ebelle

Congrats! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/congrats.gif


----------



## v2007

Congratulations.

:sex: = :bfp: = :baby:

:)

V xxx


----------



## lollylou1

Huge congratulations hunny!
Lou
Xxx


----------



## embojet

Congratulations!


----------



## Blah11

:cloud9: lovely news to come home to!


----------

